# 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HEAVY



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We are selling our 4 bedroom, 2 bath home in a beautiful little hollow in Willow Bend, West Virginia. We are moving closer to my husband's daughter (she and her husband are about to have their first baby, and they currently live 800 miles away). The house was built in 1929, and was completely re-done 10 years ago. Wood burning stove in the living room, propane fireplace in the library, central A/C, baseboard heat, 3 car garage, fruit trees (peach, apple), blackberry bushes, pecan trees (not yet producing, but healthy starters). There are two creeks that run through our property (one is across the road in front of the house and a smaller one behind and to the side of the house). Established goat barn and deer-proof garden. Price is $159,900. Let me know if you want any more information (or more pics, it would only let me add five to this posting). Here are the five outside pics:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Man, i wish I lived on that side of the US - that is cute .... but you are missing the most important pic --- -the goat barn - hahahahaha


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Oh, gosh! You're right!!! :wink: 
Here it is:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Why can't you be in Ohio?!?! My family and I are looking to move but it's too far away!  It looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Thanks, everyone,
Sorry we're not located in the right spot for you, RowdyKidz and kelebek. Thanks for the compliments, though. If we could just pick up the entire property and move it south by about 800 miles, we definitely would. I LOVE my house and the creeks and the pasture. We just really need to move closer to my step-daughter and her family. Life's too short to be this far away...
If anyone out there is looking for a GREAT home on a little farm, please let me know. This place deserves a great goat family, and I thought this would be the place to get it. :wink: 
-Tina


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/2 home & 1 acre for sale (goat barn included) - PIC HE*

Nice, I love the goat barn Every time my mom looks at a house my first ? is does it have a barn? She'll say, jokingly "yeah, who cares what the house looks like so long as the barn looks good". 
RowdyKidz where are you looking to move to?


----------

